# Cage door down...what?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Checking my cagetraps on Sunday one had the door down and nothing in it... at first I thought someone let a bobcat out of my cagetrap, I was PO...after cooling off I found a small track in front of the cage, I thought it maybe a kit fox that got out but I am not sure. I did find a hair that is white for a 1/2" from the base, then black for a 1/2" then white for a 1/4" and black for the last 3/8' to the tip...the cage is one of my larger ones, it has a gap from the bottom to the door...the same kind of cagetrap Chris Miller (el goto loco) caught a Mt. Lion in...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe a skunk Eric. I doubt a Kit Fox could squeeze out the 1-1/2 to 2" opening, but a Skunk could


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had my doors come down a few times, not sure what has done it, but taking a guess on what has closed mine was pack rats. Worked on the tension of my pans a little and so far little critters don't seem to be setting it off. If I could only get a bobcat to trigger it, I'd be happy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I sent the pic to a guy who has caught his share of bobcats and he said it was a bobcat... the locks on the side of the cage door can open if a bobcat can push hard enough on it to get one side to open...they are older cagetraps so I am going to replace the springs on the locks.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you're getting a little action, good luck


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Will bet skunk before cat. Skunks are notorious door diggers. Once they figure out they can turn sideways and squeeze out their gone. I have lots of video of 10+ lb skunks squeezing through 1 1/2"

bars.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad you couldn't find more than one track or a track inside your cage. All a track outside the cage means is you know a critter came by the trap before or after the gate was down. The track you found doesn't really mean that's the animal that tripped the trigger.

I cant enlarge your picture to get a good look at your set--- but I'll say this.

99% of skunks in this country are a bit dumber than the cat your try'in to catch. Once they figure they cant get out, they usually curl up and take a snooze. I cant remember the last time I came up to a skunk in a cage that wasn't sleep'in.

The sign in front of the cage does show bobcat. They'll dig quite the trench in front of the trap and chew on the gate.

Your cage may have a different design on the gate lock than Chris's traps as you say they are older. The lion Chris caught had pushed and beat on the cage gate so long and hard that I had to remove the lock before I could even think about raising the gate to release the big cat. Bobcats don't push that hard.

I'll agree with others--- some other critter may have tripped the trigger and beat it outta there. But if you did have a cat in the cage--- someone probably let it out.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Skunks are very good at digging if they want to get into or out of areas, Grandpa's chicken farm had chicken wire buried along the outside of all his buildings to keep skunks out, the rare occasion a persistent one would still dig under that to get in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm thinking the western spotted skunk (also known as the hydrophobia cat or civet cat skunk)






​​
They are smaller and would be more apt to dig and pull themselves through the cage openings. I, like catcapper, have found normal adult sized skunks curled up asleep either in a cage or a leg hold. That would also account for the small tracks you seen around the trap.JMO


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Catcapper did the cage you let the big cat out of have two locking bars on each side like this?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

thanx guys for you input... i still think it was a bobcat, the trench in front of the cage was a little to deep for a skunk's reach from inside the cage trap. maybe one side of the cage door didn't lock...it has a lock/latch on each side. a skunk or a kit fox could have came by after the door was down, the track i seen didn't have any claws showing. it's not my first time trapping..lol. just new to cage trapping. i looked around for human tracks trust me, i am just glad i didn't find anyone i was a little upset.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The trap Chris caught the lion in had a guillotine style gate.

From your larger picture we can see how an animal could push the gate open on that cage if the locks are worn or sprung some.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> The trap Chris caught the lion in had a guillotine style gate.
> 
> From your larger picture we can see how an animal could push the gate open on that cage if the locks are worn or sprung some.
> 
> awprint:


 ok catcapper...I only have one that style.


----------

